# 1984 Forester



## Bigun (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought a 1984 Forester wood insert.  I'm currently pulling the firebricks out and cleaning every inch of it before I install. 

The reason for this post is that I nearly know nothing about it beyond the manufacture date and maker.  I've scrounged Google and came up empty handed.  It would be handy to know the overburn limit, etc.


----------



## begreen (Dec 1, 2013)

The highest you want to take most any stove on a regular basis is around 700-750F. Overfire starts at around 850F. There is another short thread on an old Forester that may be helpful.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-me-identify-please.117558/


----------



## Bigun (Dec 9, 2013)

Good to know.  Where would I put my thermometer?

Also, I'm doing a complete restore on this stove, way too much rust for comfort.  Using a custom electrolysis tank I built for a previous project to knock off the rust and old paint.  I can't use the tank for the main unit, as it's WAY too big.  knock all the rust off, re-oil the blower, put some thermo-paste on the thermostat, put it all back together, and I should be good to go.

One of my main concerns is that this thing doesn't have a glass door, how to I judge how the fire is burning?


----------



## begreen (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure where to place the thermometer without seeing the stove. Can you post a picture of the insert?


----------



## Bigun (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to reply, been really busy.  Ignore the brass border, it's coming off.


----------



## Bigun (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello?


----------



## Bigun (Oct 31, 2014)

Done.  Now.... where do I put the thermometer?


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 1, 2014)

Greetings, You haven't much choice, the doors or that, looks like 3" lip, where that little tray is sitting,are the only areas that will tell you what's going on in the fire box.

Richard


----------



## Bigun (Nov 1, 2014)

valley ranch said:


> Greetings, You haven't much choice, the doors or that, looks like 3" lip, where that little tray is sitting,are the only areas that will tell you what's going on in the fire box.
> 
> Richard



The thermometer I ordered recommended putting it on the top of the stove (the lip).  So that confirms it.  Now, I just need to learn how to use this thing correctly.


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi, I've had stoves all my life, didn't get the thermometer until a couple three years ago. I enjoy having them, we have one on our stoves at both places. Gives you an idea what's going on inside the stove, more so with your stove as you can't see the fire. Have a good one.

Richard


----------



## Bigun (Nov 7, 2014)

Odd, either I've got a broken thermometer or I'm putting this thing in all the wrong spots..... or maybe I just suck at building fires.

I'm getting the stove hot enough to heat the house, but according to the thermometer, I'm barely out of the "Creosote" zone.  Putting the thermometer up top doesn't seem to give me anywhere near what I'm expecting, I have a blower that circulates the air around the fire and I think it's cooling things off.  On the door is a little better, but more or less same results.


----------



## bholler (Nov 7, 2014)

Does the top have an air channel under it most inserts do and if so that temp reading means nothing at all.  Try the face


----------



## Bigun (Nov 8, 2014)

bholler said:


> Does the top have an air channel under it most inserts do and if so that temp reading means nothing at all.  Try the face



Yeah it does, the front door definitely seems more accurate.  It seems I have to load this thing full before the needle gets into the white (safe) area.  I finally got it to climb halfway into the white area, then I cut the airflow to about half and went to bed.

This morning, nearly all the wood is gone and the needle was barely registering a temp at all.  Rinse.  Repeat.  This normal?


----------



## bholler (Nov 8, 2014)

do you have a liner hooked to it?  i have a feeling you were over firing it pretty badly with those temps on the convective top


----------



## Bigun (Nov 12, 2014)

bholler said:


> do you have a liner hooked to it?  i have a feeling you were over firing it pretty badly with those temps on the convective top



Yes, 1/4" insulated 6" liner.


----------



## RT66HVAC (Feb 27, 2016)

i know its been a little while since any one commented on this post but im hoping someone can help. i have the same forester burner as Bigun but mine didnt come with a blower and i cant seem to find one that will work. does anyone possibly have a model number or link they could share?


----------

